# Who are Your Top Five Most Admirable TV Fiction Characters?



## JimBowie1958 (May 20, 2014)

Got into this discussion with the wife and daughter, and they chose some interesting people. We often talk about 'bad' characters like Walter and Dexter, but too often ignore the 'Good' characters. Why? Who do we chose to emulate?

I cant defend anyone else's preferences or even understand them up to a point. But for me, it is the following:

1) Aaron Hotchner from Criminal Minds
Aaron Hotchner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This character has to lead one of the top investigative teams in the FBI so he is always under a spotlight, has impeccable integrity, courage, loyalty, etc, just name the virtue.

Of course that still just isn't good enough for his American wife who divorces him.


2) Mac Taylor from CSI New York
Mac Taylor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very similar to Hotch of Criminal Minds. Just an exemplary and admirable character. And of course he was single through the whole series. Guess girls just don't take to knights in shining armor any more?

To those who say such people exist only in fictional stories, I have to say I have worked with such people at various times. They do in fact exist.


3) Tyrion Lanister  from Game of Thrones
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrion_Lannister_(A_Song_of_Ice_and_Fire)

This man has overcome more adversity in his life than any of us today will ever have to face. Tough as nails, smart as can be, witty, great company, only vices I can recall off hand are a taste for whores and a talent for drunkenness.

The dude is amazing.

4) Lt. Leonard Bones McCoy
Leonard McCoy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Can you imagine working with a megalomaniac like Cpt Kirk and also at the same time a cold calculator like Spock for thousands of uninterrupted days in a tiny little ship in the vastness of outer space?

Not becoming a serial killer is an achievement of itself, but the dude is loyal, humorous and has all the virtues of the above dudes. And is still sane, that's what kills me.


5) Protector Kiera Cameron  From the TV series 'Continuum"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)

Heroism has never seen such a character. This lady is the embodiment of everything good in a person, but with the trait of self-sacrifice beyond any character I have ever seen before. And she is funny, loyal and all that as well. And the series is one of the best on TV right now.

There are only hints that she has overlooked wrong among her own while pursuing the terrorists of her age, but she was never in a position to stop any of it, only observe. I think she eventually does the right thing even in this case.

Edit: I have to give honorable mention to Agent of Shield Phil Coulson who has some of the best lines of the Avengers movie, and his TV series he is in is entertaining as well. Phil has some very admirable qualities as well, but is too prone to cut procedural corners for my tastes to put him among the top five and no entertaining vices to balance that out, like Tyrian does. Still he deserves mention too.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (May 22, 2014)

Leroy Jethro Gibbs, "NCIS"

Raymond Redington, "The Blacklist"

Jack Bauer, "24"

Hetty Lange, "NCIS: Los Angeles"

Robert McCall, "The Equalizer"


----------



## Sallow (May 22, 2014)

Hawkeye Pierce
Ralph Kramden
Quinton McHale
James Kirk
Lucy Ricardo


----------



## Pennywise (May 22, 2014)

Jim Rockford
Walter White
Fox Mulder
Karl Kolchack
Ward Cleaver


----------



## martybegan (May 22, 2014)

In no particular order:

1. Tyrion Lannister: Bit of a dick, but probably the most noble lannister out there. Dinklage plays him with passion and wit. Actually has a strong sense of honor and duty underneath the whoring and the boozing. 

2. Jean Luc Picard. The "Renaissance Man" Star Trek Captain. Learned, well red, decisive, and not the wimp some people make him out to be. 

3. Malcolm Reynolds: A simple man with a simple set of rules, not all of them what you would call "good." Fought in a losing cause, and while he has moved on keeps the grudge against the victors. Has a sense of honor, but it is mitigated by the reality of the Firefly universe.

4. Lenny Briscoe: My favorite law and order detective, witty, honest, and lives with his flaws (alcoholism, bad father). Able to go against the blue wall when it was needed. 

5. G'kar  Honorable leader of Narn. First portrayed as somewhat villainous, later shown to be a spiritual leader of his people. Able to withstand the destruction of his nation and then re-build, and even slightly forgive the Centauri (and Londo) at the end.


----------



## RosieS (May 22, 2014)

Jim Rockford

Andy Sipowicz

Dr. Jordan Cavenaugh

Matlock

Mrs. Emma Peel

Regards from Rosie


----------



## DGS49 (May 22, 2014)

Frank Reagan (Sellick/Bluebloods)
A.I.C. "Jethro" Gibbs
Dr. Cliff Huckstable
Col. Sherman Tecumseh Potter
Judge Judy


----------



## DGS49 (May 22, 2014)

Wait.  I withdraw Judge Judy.

Ms. Pinchon, Lou Grant's editor.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 22, 2014)

Ernie Kovacs (as Percy Dovetonsils)
William Gargan (as Martin Kane)
Harry Morgan (first in Dragnet, later in MASH)
Patrick Macnee (Steed)
William Conrad (various TV roles but great as the ORIGINAL Matt Dillon on radio)


----------



## ogibillm (May 22, 2014)

in no particular order

*Homer Simpson* - devoted husband and father, will go and has gone to great lengths for his wife and children
*Cpt. Benjamin Sisko* - single father with a demanding career that never was too busy for his son
*The Doctor* - Everybody lives!
*Sam Malone* - recovering alcoholic taking control of his life and running a successful business
*Admiral Bill Adama* - So say we all!

 - and honorable mention goes to Sheriff Andy Taylor. Devoted father and public servant. Also, the episode "Opie and the Spoiled Kid" should be required watching for any new parent.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2014)

Lennie Brisco
Brisco County Jr.
Sam Axe
Donald "Ducky" Mallard
Ilya Kuryakin


----------



## PredFan (May 22, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer
Daryl Dixon
Al Bundy
Homer Simpson
Curly Howard


----------



## Amelia (May 22, 2014)

martybegan said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tyrion Lannister: Bit of a dick, but probably the most noble lannister out there. Dinklage plays him with passion and wit. Actually has a strong sense of honor and duty underneath the whoring and the boozing.
> 
> ...




Big yes to G'kar

Benton Fraser from Due South

Sam Beckett from Quantum Leap

Tyrion Lannister

Columbo


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2014)

Ed Norton
George Costanza
Eddie Haskell
Marie Barone
Homer Simpson


----------



## ogibillm (May 22, 2014)

Amelia said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > In no particular order:
> ...



Due South! I forgot all about that show!

Sam Beckett nearly made my list. And one of these days I'm going to get around to watching all of Babylon 5. Of course, it'd be a lot easier if it were available to stream.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 24, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Ed Norton
> George Costanza
> Eddie Haskell
> Marie Barone
> Homer Simpson



Hmmm, that sure does explain a lot, lol.


----------



## Nutz (May 24, 2014)

Cartman
George Castanza
Jack O'Neil (Stargate)
Al Bundy
George Jefferson
Fred Sanford
James Evans (Good Times...not JJ, the father.  What an excellent role model)


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2014)

Rockford
Charles Emerson Winchester III
J Peterman
Jonathan Higgins
 Lt. Columbo


----------



## Nutz (May 25, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Jim Rockford
> Walter White
> Fox Mulder
> Karl Kolchack
> Ward Cleaver



Really, not Archie Bunker?


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2014)

I never got into admirable tv characters cuz it's easy to be brave and say your lines when you know your contract is still good

but

Kato, Bruce Lee, when I saw him on Batman in the 60's.  I thought his moves were faked until the fight scene with Robin.  just floored me


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 25, 2014)

Pee Wee Herman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVFB4lKjIQU]Pee-Wee's Playhouse - Innuendo and Adult Humor - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 25, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> I never got into admirable tv characters cuz it's easy to be brave and say your lines when you know your contract is still good
> 
> but
> 
> Kato, Bruce Lee, when I saw him on Batman in the 60's.  I thought his moves were faked until the fight scene with Robin.  just floored me



You mean this?


I was more impressed by his ability to break huge things.

six inch punch

power of his side kick

plays ping pong with nunchuks


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 25, 2014)

Mrs Brown
Cathy Brown
Grandad Brown
Buster Brady
Winnie McGoogan this is the BBC so contains adult language
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqIEZCRjR_A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqIEZCRjR_A[/ame]


----------



## Politico (May 25, 2014)

None of them. They aren't real.


----------



## Pennywise (May 25, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Rockford
> ...



He makes the top 10 list.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> None of them. They aren't real.



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)

I'd have to look back to my childhood for those influences...in no particular order:

1. Andy Griffith
2. Charles Ingalls
3. Heathcliff Huxtable
4. Mr. Kotter
5. Alex P. Keaton


----------



## norwegen (May 26, 2014)

Captain 11 (Dave Dedrick) (link). I grew up watching his show. Loved the guy.

Can't really think of anyone else. Never really thought about this topic.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 26, 2014)

Eric Braeden(as Victor Newman, Young and the Restless)

Larry Hagman( as JR Ewing on Dallas)

Lloyd Bridges (as Mike Nelson on Seahunt)

James Gandolfini(as Tony Soprano)

Avery Brooks (as Hawk on Spencer for Hire)


----------



## Politico (May 26, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > None of them. They aren't real.
> ...



What I was pretty clearly talking about. Why would I admire fictional people?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 26, 2014)

Politico said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



For being depictions of an ideal that you find valuable in your own life, dude.

Don't they teach English lit any more?


----------



## rayniac (May 26, 2014)

maybe not most admirable, but my favorites: 
Tony Soprano
George Costanza
Walter White
Heathcliff Huxtable
Tyrion Lannister

(in no particular order)


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> Wait.  I withdraw Judge Judy.
> 
> Ms. Pinchon, Lou Grant's editor.



LOL Judge Judy isn't fiction; although, she is a legend in her own mind.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I'd have to look back to my childhood for those influences...in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Andy Griffith
> 2. Charles Ingalls
> ...



Andy Griffith and Cliff Huxtable!  Good ones.


----------



## Sarah G (May 26, 2014)

Alicia Florreck - The Good Wife

Selina Meyer - Veep

Nucky Thompson - Boardwalk Empire

Marty Kaan - House of Lies

Jeannie Van Der Hooven - House of Lies


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2014)

Barney Miller

Andy Griffith

Hawkeye Pierce

Samantha Stevens

Hetty Wainthropp


----------



## Politico (May 26, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yes they do teach it. None of them are depictions that I have found valuable in my own life. Sorry to hear they do for you.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 26, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Cartman
> George Castanza
> Jack O'Neil (Stargate)
> Al Bundy
> ...



Yes, he was.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 26, 2014)

Politico said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



If I could be half the man that the Aaron Hotchner is depicted as, I would die a happy man.

At least I have that much humility.


----------



## tinydancer (May 26, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Hawkeye Pierce
> Ralph Kramden
> Quinton McHale
> James Kirk
> Lucy Ricardo


]

Ok ok ok You have named my first "stirrings" Pretty good. 

But you have left out *Rowdy* I came alive.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> LOL Judge Judy isn't fiction; although, she is a legend in her own mind.


She's nearly the highest paid personality on TV so she wouldn't be far off the mark.



JimBowie1958 said:


> plays ping pong with nunchuks
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SncapPrTusA


That ain't real.



Timothy Oliphat as Marshall Givens in Justified.
Just about everyone on the show, it's very well acted and type cast.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 26, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Judge Judy isn't fiction; although, she is a legend in her own mind.
> ...



Lol, yep. I got stung.

snopes.com: Bruce Lee Ping-Pong







Iceweasel said:


> Timothy Oliphat as Marshall Givens in Justified.
> Just about everyone on the show, it's very well acted and type cast.



Givens has a dark side that is growing darker. While I admire the character, I would prefer to deal with a Hotch over a Marshal Givens any day on either side of the line, wouldn't you?


----------



## Iceweasel (May 26, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Givens has a dark side that is growing darker. While I admire the character, I would prefer to deal with a Hotch over a Marshal Givens any day on either side of the line, wouldn't you?


I don't know Hotch or many TV characters. I think Givens is in the tough position of getting results and dealing with bureaucracy. I like the setup he did to take care of Tony but his family was on the line. Can't wait for next season!


----------

